# What Is My Foundation Doing! My pores look like polka dots.



## Robby_Raynebow (Aug 10, 2009)

Every morning I hacve the same problem with my foundation. It makes my pores had a slight polka dot effect.

I exfoliate 3 times a week

Moisturize

Then Milk Of Magnesia as a primer

Then Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch for pores.

then I apply my Lancome Teint Idole Ultra in Buff 2 with a 109.

I stipple it on and then I buff it into my cheeks. Stippling leaves a heavy effect if not blended but when I blend in the foundation it leaves little spots where my pores are. It looks terribly awful. I don't know whats happening. I love the foundation except for this one thing. 

Does anyone know whats happening and how to stop it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 10, 2009)

Have you tried it without the MOM as primer


----------



## Skin*Deep (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd try it without the MOM. Instant Smooth works by the micro-pearls being able to sink into the fine lines and dilated pores, to smooth the surface. It is meant to be worn over moisturizer alone or under foundation, by putting the MOM between it and the imperfections, it sounds like it is not able to do it's job properly. I would give it a go with out that.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 10, 2009)

The MOM might be a problem, try skipping that step for awhile and see how that works. You could try a toner to help harden your pores, making them look smaller.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 10, 2009)

A lot of times you will get the polka dot effect if you: 

1. Have larger pores (Try a face primer meant to mask pores, rather than MoM).
2. Are using a foundation that is too light (Consider a new shade or using two shades for different areas of the face).
3. Have redness (Consider using a colour correcting green primer and perhaps a colour correcting green concealer).
4. If you are stippling it in, you are pushing the foundation into the pores.  Then if you use a sponge to blend, you are lightening the coverage on your face, but concentrations of it are staying in your pores.  Try using a just a sponge (skip the stippling) with a very light hand. 
5. Cream foundations like Studio Tech are more likely to give the polka dot effect (Try MUFE HD or Dior's Capture Totale)

Ummm...I'm out of ideas.    HTH


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for all the recs. I'm gonna try them all and I hope one of them works.


----------

